
Pinterest Accused of Gender Bias in Suit by Former No. 2 Executive - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/11/technology/pinterest-francoise-brougher-gender-discrimination-lawsuit.html
======
pm90
Medium blog post with first hand descriptions of the issues
[https://medium.com/@francoise_93266/the-pinterest-paradox-
cu...](https://medium.com/@francoise_93266/the-pinterest-paradox-cupcakes-and-
toxicity-57ed6bd76960)

